# Norwegian: ja and jeg



## wanipa

Hi again!

Any difference to pronounce ja and jeg?

Both sound the same to me. ;-(


----------



## raumar

"Ja" should be easy, it is just like in German.

"Jeg"  is pronounced very differently in different dialects, but never like "ja". In the Oslo area, the last part of the word is the diphtong "ei". "Jeg" rhymes with "nei" and "hei".


----------



## wanipa

Great!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## basslop

raumar said:


> "Ja" should be easy, it is just like in German.
> 
> "Jeg"  is pronounced very differently in different dialects, but never like "ja". In the Oslo area, the last part of the word is the diphtong "ei". "Jeg" rhymes with "nei" and "hei".



Fun fact: At least the following variants exist in Norwegian dialects: Jeg, jæ, je, eg, æg, e, æ, i. I am sure there are more.


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

"How is X pronounced?" is the worst question to ask when it comes to Norwegian. The country has an absurd amount of dialects and pronunciations vary everywhere.


----------



## basslop

The letter is prounounced "eks" as in English. When you see a word in Norwegian with an "x" in it, you know it is not an original Norwegian word because x together with c, z, q and w is not used in Norwegian. The pronounciation inside a word is by deafult "ks".


----------



## basslop

I have been told that I misunderstood Vitalore's question. He wasn't asking specifically about "x" but in genral asking Noregians how to pronounce anything.

It's a kind of like this answer on a mathematical exam :






from Her er tidenes morsomste eksamensbesvarelser


----------



## Ben Jamin

basslop said:


> I have been told that I misunderstood Vitalore's question. He wasn't asking specifically about "x" but in genral asking Noregians how to pronounce anything.
> 
> It's a kind of like this answer on a mathematical exam :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Her er tidenes morsomste eksamensbesvarelser


The question IS ambiguous.


----------



## wanipa

Thank a lot raumar and basslop!


----------

